# At what age does a puppy stop growing taller



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine is 9m and 5 days old, above 26 1/4" at the whither. I would like him to grow even more... what age did yours stop growing taller?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dex just turned 10 mos. He grew 1/4 of an inch this past month. Its slowing down but hes still growing. Your boy might grew more or less. How tall where the parents.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't know exactly, but they were surely above the respective upper limits for male/female gsds..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl was 23-1/2" at the top of the shoulder when she was 10 months. She hasn't grown any taller since then.

I'm waiting for her to fill out a bit. She seems a little 'spindly' to me. She's growing slowly and getting a little broader.

Why would you want your dog to exceed the breed standard?


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I'm keeping them as pets, and not for shows or anything. And some of the gsds are really huge, I wouldn't mind having a big one it won't do me any harm.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

It might not do you any harm but bigger than standard is not good for the joints on the dog. So it might do the dog harm in the long run. There are bigger bone GSD that I am sure are very healthy but when you shoot for outside the standards it can be very risky for the dogs health.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our male was 26" @ 1yr, he's 27" @ 15 months.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

It's the way it is, I'm not feeding the pup drugs or baby dogfood; something to grow taller. Its natural, they'll grow as much as they have to. But I would always prefer a 30" working shepherd over a 24.5" show class.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I personally like the smaller American line shepherds. 
Not as many problems. My boy is about 23-24 and to me he is perfect.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

If the parents were definitely his parents and above upper limits , chances are he will too. Do you have a picture of him? Sometimes it is obvious if his growth plates still have height to give . I would think at under 10 months old he still has some height to go.

Mine is almost 9 months at just about 26 inches at the shoulder. He still has knobby growth plates , vet thinks he'll gain another 1 inch tops. Then it is all about filling out . I'm hoping for the opposite of what you are though  I'm hoping he stays 27 or under. I adopted him at 3 months and do not know much about his lineage , I just know that not being oversized GSD gives him greater odds at not having joint issues.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty stayed at 25" since 10-11 months old.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

My guy is 25.5". He has been there sine he was 9 months old. He will be 11 months in 10 days. 
I'm pretty sure the skeleton growth is just about complete. He has been filling out for the last month. or so. It is very impressive to watch. He is 82lbs. right now. I am hoping he doesnt pass 90lbs. (just for his health)
He is very fit, and trim.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm I think you guys are right about more problems with taller or infact most GSDs...
because where I live, we don't have these problems in GSDs and some are quite big like 28-29 inches at the whithers


----------

